# Clean-up on fence row 8....



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We had what we thought was a treetop blown down in the fall. What a surprise when we went to clean up for firewood...it was a white oak stump/crotch that was originally partially standing dead...NOW I have spalted white oak stump crotch with a little burl action in the base!!! Each trunk was approx 13" and 15" at max and 75 yrs old. Stony, poor soil caused the slow growth. I WILL lose some due to rotting that had taken place internally. I can't wait to see this one sawn!!!

The middle pic shows where it broke off IN the ground...the left and right pics show it split down the center of crotch (IT WASN'T going to fit the saw ANYWAY I could slice it).

It's amazing how the ground contents effect growth....the huge red oak I sawed back in the spring from different location was 6' trunk crotch and trunks @ 36" each was only 75- 80 yrs old but also a lonely field tree.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/large-red-oak-little-age-45073/


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Tim,
I watched a lot of your threads with tongue hanging out and am with you on about 90% of what you havest. You know what you can sell better than I, so PLEASE DON'T TAKE OFFENSE. What I see pictured here is just a rotten log/stump not even fit for the fire place. Again you know better than I. I worked a short time at a saw mill and the guy would saw up into lumber (not just slabs) every log that came into the place. A lot of them were 'doughty' (sp?) and made lumber that you could break with your hands. I never understood how he had planned to sell that low of quality of lumber. I just hate to see wasted time and fuel...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOHHHH it definitely won't be a waste of time NOR do I take any offense, BUT I didn't say I'd have ALOT of wood either when done!!! LOL This stump prior to sawing it in half ,was about 48" tip to tip on the fork end and the ball approx 40"x 40" and total length about 56". Nice size ball of something!!!

It's got a lot of potential IF it ain't all rotted. The 2 trunks coming off showed 0 rot in them. I believe it's only going to be like a pyramid mound that's questionable, MY main concern is did it get into the crotchwood feathering and will there be any burl left. I'm thinking of cutting the first one perpendicular (normal??) to the crotch and the other maybe parallel. So far everything I've tried parallel I wasn't too happy with but this may have some surprises since its in the root ball area!!??? 

In this style of cutting that I do it's part of the risk to find that special piece....BUT for production type sawing...NO WAY I'd waste the time. Believe me it's hard to saw with high expectations to only throw it away/burn it (and I've done more than people know), but I have sawed thinking it'll only be medioker(??) and have something awesome.

Oh yeah...THANKS for liking the 90%...I'll take them odds any day!!!


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Tim, I love reading your posts. You seem like such a high energy guy when it comes to harvesting wood from logs, it's like reading about a treasure hunt each time the saw blade goes through the wood. Makes me get interested in it and I don't even know anything about it.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice find.
I love internal Gnarl....Gnarly ....Gnarlywood!!!
I have a plan for a piece like that and e-ed you.
Maybe you have another tree base that would fit the plan I have?

Oak to me is a beautiful wood but hard to work with.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Duane.....high energy would be an under statement....it's even hard to stop and rest, my body thinks it's still got to be going...LOL....it's called restless leg (the docs say) but anyone whom truly has it would probably agree with me.."...it's a curse straight from hell !!! ".... I just don't let it rule me physically nor mentally.

Aard, got email and measure over weekend...I think sizing is correct.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent plans and resent a angle measurement correction.
Thanks Tim!
...........................
By the way folks.
For anyone looking for unique cuts and oddball graining, Tim is your go to source. He also has straight normal grained lumber. Quite the selection of species as well.
I've seen his stockpile at his farm and It's AWESOME! 
Bought some from him and will continue to do so.

Look over his website.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice stuff Tim. Keep sawing the stuff nobody else wants to saw. I've had numerous logs put on the mill that others thought was a waste of time only to have them scratching their heads at the end wondering how I got so lucky finding such a cool log. The uglier it looks, the more I want to saw it up.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, and Allen was my go to guy when I lived in Chi-town.

Both Tim and Allen have the "Eye" for the cut.

Waaassup Allen?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Just finding logs, getting them sawn up and drying the wood. Oh, and trying to stay warm. I went out collecting up some white oak logs on the weekend and it was 7 degrees. Got two nice logs and a really funky one. Can't wait to open the funky one.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, Photos!
And stay warm, friend.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

And we can't wait to see PHOTOS!!! Need a few of the log PRIOR to the cutting so we can exercise our imagination!!! That a way we have to wait in antisapation !!!....kinda like Christmas...LOL.


----------

